# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Если я Вам еще не надоел посмотрите плиз еще текст!?

## Dr.

The translation is from Russian to English. 
One professor of the Boston University said that modern parents knew very a little about how (?) organized “family leisure time”. (Один профессор Бостонского университета сказал, что современные родители очень мало знают о том, как организовать «досуг в кругу семьи») As one of variants he had proposed to make a picnic in a back-yard: spread a blanket, made a fire, baked potatoes, if you would be on a beach. Read it, I had assembled my family and said that in the evening we made a picnic in the back-yard around the house. My son Jorge said that the neighbors could think that we had gone mad. (Мой сын Джордж сказал, что соседи подумают, что мы сошли с ума). And my wife showed me interest in what I had held under my arm (А жена поинтересовалась, что я держу под мышкой). It turned out it was our new blanket certainly it was not to be used for this aim. (Оказалось, что это наше новое одеяло, которое, конечно, нельзя использовать для этой цели).

----------


## Ramil

A professor of the Boston University said (that) modern parents knew very _ little about how to organize the free time in the bosom of the family. 
 (Один профессор Бостонского университета сказал, что современные родители очень мало знают о том, как организовать «досуг в кругу семьи»)   
As an option he had proposed to make a picnic in a back-yard: spread a blanket, make a fire, bake_ potatoes, as if we were on a beach.   
Read it, I _ gathered   my family and said that in the evening we had made a picnic in the back-yard behind the house. My son Jorge said that the neighbors would think that we had gone crazy.  
(Мой сын Джордж сказал, что соседи подумают, что мы сошли с ума). 
And my wife inquired what I was holding under my arm.
(А жена поинтересовалась, что я держу под мышкой).  
It appeared to be  our new blanket certainly it was impractical to use it for this purpose.  
(Оказалось, что это наше новое одеяло, которое, конечно, нельзя использовать для этой цели).[/quote]

----------


## basurero

> The translation is from Russian to English.  А professor of/from Boston University said that modern parents knew very _little about how to organize_ “family leisure time”. _One of activities/suggestions/possibilities he _ proposed was to have a picnic in the back-yard: spread a blanket, made a fire, bake_ potatoes, as if on a beach. Having read it, I _ assembled my family and said that in the evening we would have a picnic in the back-yard around the house. My son Jorge said that the neighbors would think that we had gone mad. And my wife showed _ interest in what I _ held under my arm. It turned out it was our new blanket which was certainly _ not to be used for this aim/in this way.

----------


## Dr.

всем большое спасибо!

----------

